#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新功能--專用備忘錄

## 狼王白牙

安裝兼翻譯這個功能搞了一整晚...  :汗:  

這個功能顧名思義是用來儲存一些只有自己可以看見的文字
拿來當記事本提醒自己什麼事該做
或當發文前的草稿夾都可以

當然, 只有註冊會員登入後才可以使用它

它還可以在發文時匯入到文章裡面喔
不過請注意目前他跟防止灌水的功能有衝突
所以請隨便打5個字以上再進行匯入

----------

